# jam (musique)



## Maninya

Est-ce que "jam" est masculin ou feminin?  par exemple : "Une jam globale" ou "Un jam global".  (C'est pour un événement)


----------



## Stéphane89

A vrai dire, je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme en français... et je le trouve pas au dictionnaire! Mais j'aurais tendance à dire: *un* jam global. Attendons d'autres avis...


----------



## Nonodarlinge

Un jam Mais c'est importé de l'Anglais il me semble...et pas très utilisé...


----------



## Maninya

Merci!  J'habite en Acadie alors nous utilisons beaucoup d'anglicisms...et le mot 'jam' est plus populaire que 'boeuf' selon les musiciens ici.


----------



## arundhati

Je dirais personnellement plutôt "une jam", dans le sens où c'est un raccourci pour "jam session". Comme "session" est féminin en Français...


----------



## Nonodarlinge

Un jam et une jam session. J'en suis quasiment certain.


----------



## Stéphane89

Nonodarlinge said:


> Un jam et une jam session. J'en suis quasiment certain.


 

Oui, je dirais la même chose!


----------



## Tiffin

Il me semble que c'est une jam. Réf. (peut-être contestable, je ne sais pas) Aznavour "Pour faire une jam"


----------



## Maître Capello

Wiki le donne pour masculin, mais je l'ai toujours entendu et employé au féminin : _une jam_, le terme _session_ étant simplement sous-entendu…


----------



## Tiffin

Maître Capello said:


> Wiki le donne pour masculin, mais je l'ai toujours entendu et employé au féminin : _une jam_, le terme _session_ étant simplement sous-entendu…


 
C 'est bien ce qu'il me semble aussi. Sur google.fr, une jam en recherche expression exacte ouvre 9 740 pages francophones, et un jam n'en donne que 9 130. Ça se vaut quand même pas mal. En ce qui me concerne je n'ai toujours entendu que une jam.


----------



## Calamitintin

Au risque de passer pour une boulette inculte : c'est quoi un/une jam ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Cal,



Calamitintin said:


> Au risque de passer pour une boulette inculte : c'est quoi un/une jam ?


C'est une improvisation de jazz, un bœuf. cf. le TLFi (direct sur le bon onglet ! ).
Et en passant, moi aussi je dis _une _jam(-session).


----------



## Nicomon

Moi j'ai toujours entendu « un jam » (masculin) / « une jam session ».

Antidote donne aussi « jam » comme masculin. Mais je trouve en effet le féminin plus logique puisque que c'est le diminutif de « jam session ». 

Je n'ai par contre jamais entendu « boeuf » dans ce sens.  Pour moi un boeuf est un animal ruminant qui fait « meu ».


----------



## Tiffin

Bref Maninya, pour répondre à ta question, personne n'en sait rien... J'espère que nous t'avons bien aidé ! 

Sérieusement, l'un ou l'autre se dit (ou se disent  ) apparemment.


----------



## Tiffin

Nicomon said:


> Je n'ai par contre jamais entendu « boeuf » dans ce sens. Pour moi un boeuf est un animal ruminant qui fait « meu ».


 
Ce sont les boeufs québécois qui font "meu".
Les boeufs français, eux, font "meuh"


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Cal,
> 
> 
> C'est une improvisation de jazz, un bœuf. cf. le TLFi (direct sur le bon onglet ! ).
> Et en passant, moi aussi je dis _une _jam(-session).


Complément pour l’étymologie et la signication, voir aussi :
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=jam
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=42427&dict=CALD


----------



## Nicomon

Tiffin said:


> Ce sont les boeufs québécois qui font "meu".
> Les boeufs français, eux, font "meuh"



C'est que vois tu, les boeufs québécois meuglent, ils ne meuhglent pas.  

Blague à part... j'aurais en effet dû mettre un h.


----------



## frou frou

D'habitude, les mots qui sont empruntés à l'Anglais sont masculins (_le_ weekend, _le_ parking...). Du coup, j'aurai tendence à dire que c'est _un_ jam aussi. Cependant, en règle générale si la majorité de gens dit une telle chose, elle devient correcte. Mais comme ici il n'y a pas une majorité très grande en aucun cas, je dirai _un_ jam. Ouf!


----------

